# Dog in heat pulling out hair



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

No experience with intact females here but I just wanted to mention that you going on vacation may have been stressful for her, both with you both gone and any changes to her routine. Did she stay with familiar people in familiar surroundings? Just something to consider.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Renee R said:


> We would leave her for hours in her crate without the diaper, so she can clean herself.


How much time is she spending in the crate?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Stress to us and stress to them are differing things. Oftentimes girls will pull their hair out when they are about to whelp, so while I haven't ever had one do it when in season, it would make some sense to me that she might be being hormonally triggered to do it. And maybe after being in the panties, her furnishings have dried discharge on them and it is hard so she's trying to remove that what feels uncomfortably wrong to her, like a dog would if they had a burr stuck in the furnishings. And just being in season is stressful I think to some girls, who do not do well with change. You were on vacation and left her behind, so there's a stressor. Try washing her rear when you take off the panties instead of crating so she can clean herself ...you don't want her to develop a habit and she's been doing it long enough to cause a hairball already.


----------

